# Test day is 22/03/12



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello to anyone testing on 22/03, want to join me on the crazy 2wk journey xx


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally lol yes i test on the 22nd march,i have been going loopy had my et on tuesday and had two 1dt


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay! found a buddy 
How are you finding the waiting? i have tried to stay calm & positive this time but bet i'm crawling the walls by middle of the wk lol
is this your 1st try? xxx


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

yay how great lets hope we both get .
this is my first time and im pulling my hair out with worry .Im going back to work tomorrow only work 2 days a week ,so im hoping that will take my mind of it.felt really down yesterday but have picked my self up today the sun has been out and im feeling good apart from my huge belly!what syms are you getting?


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

i've been signed off work for the 2ww as my job is very stressful, want to give tx best chance of working.
my tum is bloated & (.)(.) hurt when i move but think thats to do with the drugs. 

pray we both get our BFP xxx


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

yes my (.Y.) where killing me as well  they still are quite sore especially when my daughter decided to lean on me with her elbow.think the sore boobs are defo from the drugs as had them before et.Am so bloated and feel like there is an air pocket in my womb if that makes Sense? How many days transfer did you have as mine was only one day..Am quite worried as think that they put them in quickly as they were weak.

its all a big worry and an emotional roller coaster.Glad you have 2weeks signed off you can  relax and put your feet up


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a 3 day transfer but 1 day should be ok as embies must be better off with their mum  x


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

hi girls hope you are coping as well as can be expected in the stress of the 2ww where normal rational women turn into knicker checking, boob prodding, google fanatics    I am testing one day before you two on the 21st, had 2 x 3 day embies put in and really hoping this is the start of a run of positives on the 2ww board        for us all.


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Kandk,
Welcome to this thread.
its amazing we have all made it to this stage, we are already sooo lucky  Just 2wks to top it off with our BFP'S .....
Sending us all tons of baby dust xxx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies can i join you for the 2ww madness   I am due to test one day after you on 23/03/12, I currently have 2 embryos on board from donor eggs (both day 2). I so need it work this time. I have decided to go back to work but take it easy i have a differnt outlook this time sort of ....whats for me wont go by me... To be honest I am glad to be at work as it takes my mind off things although DH is doing my head in anyone would think that I was ill.
Good luck to all


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

angel_lass - welcome to our group. i'm going a bit crazy tonight as want something to happen, just a twinge would do to let me know they are doing something in there. i'm signed off work for 2ww as its just too stressful & i need to give this tx its best chance of working. xxx

imthebeckster & kandk - how are you ladies getting on? xx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

mejulie, angel_lass and imthebeckster

Well I have an interesting past 36 hours    if it is a good thing or bad thing but I have been having heart palpitations and they get to the point where I am a little short of breath and dizzy-ish.  Asked DH (one benefit to having a dr as a hubby  ) and he said yep the progesterone can do it (is there nothing that evil stuff doesn't cause   ) although I never had that symptom last cycle and was taking same 2x Crinone?  Anyway been trying to get out but the weather has turned cold and rainy here in Istanbul so not really good weather for much but watching movies.  Hope you ladies are all positive about your OTD day coming up and passing the time productively


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

evening girlies hope we are all feeling 
Welcome* Angellass * *kandk* how great to have a little groupy going on lol
thank you for reasuring me *mejulie* about my 1dt made me feel 

Afm: Had a good day yesterday had a good feeling about it all and had the air pocket feeling (had this feeling early pg with dd)but it just could be the drugs maybeanyway last night watch a film with dh and i started getting my heated back period pain an now think its all over .
Went to work today and had the period back pain allday aswell as the air pocket feeling when i got home my belly hardened like brackston hicks really confused!
xxx


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

k and k i second you on the  progesterone ,its awful isnt it!!i cant believe you have told us your dh is a doctor you should keep that hush hush as you will be having people messaging you from all over ff with question to ask your hubby lol


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

hahahaha not only is he a dr but an ob/gyn    we discuss things like this all the time as it is his area of specialty so he is interested in the stories of women on this board.  But for me Dr Google is quicker and more varied, lol, cos I don't usually want to pester DH all the time.


----------



## celilauren (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Girls can I join in too? my test day is 23rd and I'm going mental, feel so rubbish and weird!! @angel-lass been saying that to myself too - what's for me won't go by me... masses of good luck to you all xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok & not going too crazy :-} xxx

Been so bored today, daytime tv is rubbish & its driving me crazy!!. had a few sharp crampy pains earlier but may just be wind from the pesseries. aarrgghh i just want to know if they are implanting, why cant it be 1ww then i could be testing this thurs that would be so much easier. lol xxx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

hey mejulie I've been having cramps all day too    think I should be smiling about that 'cos I didn't get any last cycle    how are you other ladies going, anything interesting to report symptom wise?

edit to ask where exactly are your cramps? when I get constipated (from that lovely demon crinone) then it is near my belly button, or lower stomach area, the cramps I have been getting are just near the pubic bone and radiating outwards, just interested, thanks


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kandk - my cramps have been  same as yours & tonight my body is on fire. pray they are good signs a bfp is on its way  xxx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi how are we all doing? I'm going Gaga   just wishing my life away I wish I could hit a fast forward button to next friday x


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

Angel lass im going mental ! been working the last 2 day and that has made the time go abit quicker NOT .Seen my mum today cheered me up abit as i have been feeling quite neg.have constant period back pain any one else have that.I am so sure that i am going to come on,

hope everyone is feeling good this week only one more to go! x


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all I'm trying not to symptom spot but its very hard last time I had cramps hut that wasn't a good sign for me as it amounted to nothing. I was asking my friend who has two kids and she said she had zero symptoms both times it was only the absence of a period that made her test so I suppose no symptoms isn't always bad news. I took my injection this morning the nurse said its for implantation so I have no pessaries this time at all.  X


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate those Pessaries  but if they are doing the right thing i will let them off.I think that in the first week all the symtoms arefro9m the drugs.this second week is alot diffo i still have odd af pains and bad back as i would whilst due on my af ,its all a big waiting game


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all still sane 

i've spent the day watching movies with my bro, was great as it took my mind off it all.


----------



## mrs darcy (Jan 3, 2012)

hello girlies can i join in  
the wait is awful alone!!!

KandK I'm testing on the 21st March too!!!    I had my IUI 7th March. 

I havent bought any pregnancy test yet in case I cant control myself. Im thinking about buying it on the day. 

symptoms - ive not had any    apart from having an upset stomach which was food-related


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Mrs Darcy having no symptoms isn't always a bad thing sometimes you only get them from six weeks or so! X


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi ladies - can I join in too?

I had a 5 day transfer of 2 blasts on Tues 13th so my OTD is also on 22nd.
Am feeling bit low and miserable this morning, mainly due to overtiredness caused by lovely steroids induced insomnia!
Had sharp pinches and twinges on day 2 after transfer which I had so hoped could have been implantation but really, absolutely no other symptoms at all apart from feeling bloated, constipated, full of wind and burping constantly which I know is mainly due to cyclogest and steroids!

Oh, I hate this bit - would love to fall into some sort of coma until Thursday!

Hope everyone else is doing OK and has lots of nice things going on this weekend to occupy your time!

LC x


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ya welcome lovelychops,
my otd is thursday too! I am finding it unbearable i have quite bad back pain this morning and was sure i was going to have Af ,Just feels like she is going to show her uglyness.At the moment i feel like i want to test early as i have been feeling neg since last sunday when back pain started.. had my hcg trigger shot 2 weeks ago so should e out of my system by now .I don't know what to think anymore 
i have been having hot flushes on and off and contant back pain .don't know what i will do if its   
just hope and  
absolutly chucking it down outside too lol ,gonna make pizzas with my dd today.
Pma pma people lol xxx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks *imthebeckster*!

I'm having to forice myself to stay away from the pee sticks too - don't have any in the house at the moment which is obviously helping but DH is out at meetings all day on Monday and Tuesday so am already feeling weak and scheming 

Horrid day here too but I have to go out to celebrate my birthday in a pub full of friends - your plans sounds much better to me!

5 more days - must get some PMA back.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good morning,

imthebeckster - are you still sane? how is your backpain etc xxx

Kandk - how are the cramps? mine went away but returned last night :-( xxx

angel_lass - i think you are lucky to have implantation injection as i hate the yukky pesseries  xxx

Celilauren - are you still feeling weird? i have been the same xxx

Mrs darcey - you prob have the right idea not to purchase the nasty pee sticks. i bought a batch of them & so tempted to test  xxx

Lovelychops - we should suggest they change tx & put us in comas for 2ww as it would make it so much easier for us ladies lol xxx

Afm - had a bit of a scare last night, cramps came back & had pink blood on toilet tissue. feels like af is on its way but i guess it could also just be implantation. aarrgghh why does this all mess with our heads so much. wish i could just fast forward to thurs. xxx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies i hope you are all holding up during this awful time i am going mad and keep prodding my boobs etc. My sister dosent know i am on the 2ww as i chose not to tell her the last time due to her over the top reaction at my last negative treatement    (as if i didnt have enought to worry about). So we took mum out today and she was giving me a hard time for not drinking, anyone that knows me knows that i love my vino   so i think she thinks that i have turned into some new age born again non drinking christian type person lol   
Symptoms now are; bloating and major sore nipples (sorry tmi) also cramps on and off not sore enough though for me to think af is on the way   
 babydust to all (including me) xx


----------



## mrs darcy (Jan 3, 2012)

hi guys!

mejulie40 - im soo tempted to buy a test kit and use it today!!? i will hold off until OTD but then i wont be able to test the first pee of the day lol 

what is the best preg test kit to buy? my emotions cant take any false/inaccurate results lol 

KandK good luck for the OTD!! its the day after tmrw for both of us  

angel-lass thank you for the words of comfort, imthebeckster, celilauren, lovelychops and anyone else ive missed (if so im sorry) good luck xxx


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

hi ladies!

My OTD is on wed 21st, but can't ask my work for more time off so its been changed to thurs 22nd...another day in hell.  However, i did do a test this morning and it was BFN.  Hoping that my HCG levels will rocket in the next 2 days but i find it unlikely! 

Good luck to you all that are testing soon


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, any symptoms yet? xxx

Afm - had spotting over the weekend, told dh it was all over but wanted to test... i got a BFP then bleed stopped!! now im in no mans land as not sure if trigger still in system, was an implantation bleed or a true positive... aarrgghh... pls do not test early i will drive you more crazy!!  plan to wait till wed morn & test again xxx


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh i hope its a BFP for you!! I've been bloated, pretty bad cramps in the middle to the left and right.  Outside of boobs really sore at night and quite tired.  Think I'm looking into BFN too much, will wait until Thurs morning and test again!!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bubbadreams - i have the same symptoms as you.  (.).) sore sides only, so tired can hardly keep eyes open & body on fire. pray we both get our BFPs this week xxx


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh i hope so....i'm miserable. Wish I hadn't tested early, but I am so impatient! Even hubby didn't want me to test early.  Almost wish I'd had spotting coz then I could think it was implantation lol.  Oh the symptom spotting is terrible, isn't it?! Its not going to change the outcome lol.

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## celilauren (Dec 3, 2007)

have decided might stay in bed till thursday, had cramps and slight spotting :-(((((((((( +   plus mind keeps going blank and freaked out. its so beyond a joke, dh said yesterday how time was just flying by... REALLY? i just cannot stop obsessing so ridiculous. thing is its either going to work or its not. Unless standing up is actually jepordising it? Also I sneezed just after brek (this is how   I am) and then freaked out all morning at work about how that might be bad, might have sneezed it out or summink. so can you get a false bfp in the tww cos of pregnyl? masses of


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG what a load of neurotic nut cases we are    lol
My symptoms are; 
*Sore boobs when walking down stairs and they erm...bounce   
*Mega sore nipples   
*White creamy cm
*Cramps on and off, last night (during the night) i was sure af was coming
*Extreme tiredness (in bed by 9pm every night) 
*Sweats
*Forgetfulness (i go to say something then for the life of me i cannot remember what i was going to say)
So girls if this isnt the BFP I must be going mad....!!  
Good luck to all, we havent got long to wait now


----------



## celilauren (Dec 3, 2007)

wow... SNAP!! plus am really grumpy - ppl aren't allowed to speak loudly near me, or smell of anything esp fish, and I don't like chocolate, which is drastic. plus (.)(.) like projectile missiles, so no hugs :-( but weirdest thing is this might just be vvvv naughty AF / trigger shot madness.. but tho have super bad AFs have never been this mental b4...


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not so much grumpy (ok DH may disagree lol) I'm just very emotional.  Totally broke down in work the other day, now feel like a wazzock lol.  Feeling a bit more positive tonight after reading other threads, esp ones that say their OTD gave a BFP but when they PAOS later that day it was negative....and one was carrying twins! So my last stick isn't being kept for Thurs morning, it is going in the bin!


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

hi ladies,not long now ,i have decided to test one day early (wednesday)it feels like it gets harder as you get closer!
mejulie   everything will be ok for you i am going mad brought tests last night and have been really tempted.

im going to work today finish at 8pm going to have my dinner and go straight to bed wake arount 4am when dh gets in and do my test then.my back pain has eazed off abit now,still have it but not so bad.my hair keeps falling out does anyone elses?
just getting hot flushes.hoping its a positive tomorrow!felt pg today but dont want to get my hopes up.think its going to be a long day today and alot of what ifs? xx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all - so glad to read that I am not the only one who has gone completely insane!!

I had a mini (major   ) meltdown yesterday and was utterly convinced that it hadn't worked, wanted to dive into a bottle of wine and stop all meds   
Feel a bit calmer today - well more numb really. I hate all the symptom spotting as so much of it is caused by the cocktail of drugs that I am on (aspirin, metformin, thyroxine, clexane, steroids and cyclogest) but I have mainly been feeling sweaty, hot flush and nausea after eating, permanently erect and sore nipples, full of wind and constantly burping and feeling like I have a stitch or trapped wind (suffering from constipation tho). What a joyous week it has been!

In the past I have been a serial early tester but am determined to hold out to Thursday this time.
Although, I did buy two FR stick yesterday that are winking at me.......


----------



## Cazzy1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Reading all of your posts has cheered me up no end!! Thanks ladies, in our desperate search for information (that we all know will be inconclusive) it is just so comfortaing to know you are not alone!

My symptoms are:

Spotting for the last 2 1/2 days - very light brown (sorry if tmi)
A stitch - I had this on my last preg (which resulted in m/c)
VERY hot particularly in the night
Sore (.Y.) - I think this is down to the progesterone
Very Emotional (poor DH!)

I am due to test on Friday but don't think I have the will power to wait that long...I am already hatching a plan to test tomorrow!

Good luck to you all...I hope we all get our BFPs this time!


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

hi ladies can i gate crash your party as im testing friday too? im also going mad and feel like i have mild af type pains   dont let it be af... 
any one else going crazy and tempted to poas early? xxx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

hello and welcome swanage!

YES to going crazy and YES to being tempted to test early!
My OTD is Thursday so only two more sleeps but I really want to test tomorrow - jus tried to test the water with DH on this and he is having absolutely none of it!   
I have had waves of AF type pains for a couple of days but then also some weird stitch like pains on one side under my ribs - have been a little constipated last couple of days too so wondering if they relate to that?

Feel very very tired today and had to have a 2 hour cat nap this afternoon - would quite like to to go to bed now and sleep all the way until Thursday morning!

love to everyone xx


----------



## celilauren (Dec 3, 2007)

So much love and        crazy days, working late today, just wish I could take my mind off it, thanks everyone for your posts, tho I really wouldn't wish it on anyone it is a relief to tap away weird feelings to ppl who know what its like!! is it my imagination o is everyone getting preAF niggles and pains? mine have come and gone all day, plus I keep feeling bit faint.. could be anything really, actually could be just stress!! best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all how is the mad house    I am going nuts i keep getting up during the night and checking down below because the cramps can be worse at night, I hope out of bed wipe myself have a quick check then jump back into bed     I swear I am going to be sectioned under the mental health act. i just dont know how some girls can put themselves through this 7 or 8 times   
I am deffo going to test the morning of the clinic blood test (Friday).   

On the subject of cramps - is anyones worse during the night?

xx


----------



## woolyjumper (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, can I join the testing party? Got OTD tomorrow and have been going mad looking at the test kits I bought and running to the loo to check every 5 mins as I am convinced its not going to work and my period will arrive any minute. Am so glad I am not the only one going a bit mad. Positive thoughts to everyone, good luck xxx


----------



## samandmark (Mar 20, 2012)

hi im testing on 23 and im doubled up in bed in absolute agony, convinced its failed ( again ) feel like a ticking bomb an dread visiting the toilet, im goin mad and my partner works away so im all alone atm...      how are we supposed to relax going through all this sam x


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

I am writing in tears as i tested this morning about 2am and got a   !!!
I can not beleive it im over the moon.really thought it was over!!! i tested early by one day.going to do another test on thursday to make sure
i feel so lucky as i had one day transfer.
thank yoyu for all your support! if i could hug and kiss you all i would!
me julie and everyone else how are you getting on?


----------



## Cazzy1 (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG congratulations I'mthebeckster! I am on the verge of tears my self as I tested this morning, a couple of days early, and got a BFP too! 

Lovelychops my symptoms sound similar to yours so keeping my fingers crossed that we read a BFP from you too! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## toffeegirl75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All

I have read all your storys from page one and started to cry when I saw your post *I'mthe beckster* Congrats

*cazzy,Lovelychops* I have everything crossed that you also get a BFP

MASSIVE  to you all x x


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! How wonderful to wake up to some amazing BFP results!!

So so so pleased and happy for guys   ..........but also very mindful of those with BFNs. Huge    to you too.

AFM - was very very tempted to test first thing this morning but DH scuppered my plans by banging loudly on the bathroom door and shouting 'your not testing in there, ARE YOU?!'.....'erm, no.'   . Feel a little low this morning as any possible symptoms have disappeared, boobs not sore at all, nipples do hurt but only when I give them a massive tweak! Finally had bowel movement this morning so stitch pain has eased. The only thing that remains is feeling bloated, I feel like someone has blown me up with a pump and I keep letting out pockets of air all day long (burps not bottom!)

Ho-hum - just got to get through this day. But will take all your positive stories and thoughts with me for good luck.
Huge congratulations again to all the early positive testers - Happy Wednesday!

LC xx


----------



## Jen555 (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading all your posts and my test date is 23/03/12, but I think I am going to do a sneaky test tomorrow.  I have been having all the symptoms as you lovelychops, except my boobs have not been sore at all, do you think its the progesterone or might it be some BFP symptoms  I am driving myself crazy!!!!!

Jen xx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Jen - I haven't had sore boobs at all really. Maybe a little bit heavy when I first started cyclogest after EC but nothing since. 
My nipples have been a little sore though, rubbing on my bra and permanently erect. Although that seems to have disappeared overnight   . Its so so difficult to seperate progesterone symptoms from true pg symptoms as they are pretty much the same (or so I read, I have never ever been pg in 5 years of ttc) so all we can do is sit and stew and overanalyse and go completely and utterly insane!!
Good luck if you decide to test early tomorrow xxx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies congrats on the BFP it always makes me so happy to hear people have achieved there dream xx

Well ladies I'm full of af symptoms like af pains hot flushes and emotional! I think it's over... I did do a sneeky test on a cheap brand this morning which I thought had a faint plus sign but then I think it was my imagination and I could only see a negative! I don't actualy test till Friday so I know I shouldn't of tested! I feel empty now and wish I hadn't gone through all this again it just causes pain xxx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

to you swanage
Still early days yet lovely x


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi ladies can i join you for the 2ww madness  I am due to test one day after you on 23/03/12, I currently have 3embryos on board from donor eggs (both day 2).  Have had a tiny bit of bleeding over two days light but there. Now I was never miss world material  (not bad when the light hits me in the right way)but I am positively ugly this week, bloated, spotty' sneezing and covered in cold sores and have now been told to double my progesterone intake and take them orally so I suppose I will only get better in the looks department.




Well done on all the bfps by the way and may they also come for the rest of us....


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats on the bfp's ladies. Glad there's some good news out there.

Afm, my otd is today but had to change it to tomorrow coz I couldnt get time off work. So seeing as it should have been today I did a clear blue test this morning when I got up and all that stated me in the face was the horrible "not pregnant". I suspected it but am totally crushed. Really struggling in work today and don't wanna see or speak to anyone! Will go for bloods tomorrow although I really don't see the point!

Hugs to all x


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Really sorry to hear your news bubbadreams   
I know it's not much and you don't want to cling to false hope but the bloods tomorrow may show something positive.
Hope you get through today OK


----------



## bubbadreams (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks lovelychops. I know there is a very slim chance the bloods might show otherwise but I'm a realist and know its unlikely. If bfn confirmed tomorrow I won't be around for a while until we try again.  Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Cazzy1 (Sep 22, 2011)

bubbadreams I'm so sorry to hear your news...take care of yourself and hope for a surprise tomorrow!  

lovelychops, I had the same outrageously sore nipples in the first few days after implantation and now they have gone on me too. My stitch also comes and goes so I am still really hopeful for you.

Good luck everyone


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh Cazzy1 - thanks so much your positivity! I've been feeling really despondent this afternoon and worrying about my wayward sysmptoms so you have lifted my spirits again! Thank you x


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG how wonderful to have some nice bfp's   
Bubbadreams I am so sorry, maybe you will get some better news tomorrow  
Well I have not bought one single pregnancy test, good eh? I am trying to stay away from them although I am deffo going to buy one to do on friday morning before i go to my clinic. I would sooner know myself rather than take the call from the clinic on friday afternoon. Still got symptoms of early pregnancy so im still in the game   xx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning ladies! After a truely horrible down day yesterday (because of testing early) I thought I wouldnt do it again today but then I realised its a two pack and if I didn't use it my dp may find it and he'd be so mad if he knew I tested early so I did it   I know I'm naughty but I couldn't chuck it unused! Well it had a faint   on it   so I cried some more then had to chuck it so there was no evidence! I'm not going to get excited untill tomorrow when me and dp do a clear blue one but I'm so excited ladies!! I really hope it is a positive! It does prove you all right as testing early is dangerous Xxxx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Morning ladies - I can't believe that I am actually typing these words but we got a   this morning!
I must have been so exhausted as I didn't wake until 7.30am (thought I would be up with the larks at dawn), used a FR and it came up with two strong lines straight away. Am a little bit gobsmacked to be honest. After 5 years, 4 cycles and 8 embryos I was starting to give up hope of ever seeing those two pink lines! Very cautious about all the hurdles to come but very cautiously happy!

Swanage, that is great news on your faint BFP - fingers crossed that it will be even stronger on your OTD tomorrow!

Thinking of everyone else who is testing today - thank you so much for being such a wonderful support over the last couple of weeks   

LC xx


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Lovelychops


You give hope to all us af symptom suffering, spotting worried women. Well done and enjoy every minute of it. Feel a limitless more optimistic now.....


E


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

What is a fr?


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

'First response' pregnancy test kit.

CONGRATS lovelychops!!!!

i tested today, one day before my blood test and it was BFN



Think I may be getting AF too..
this is our second and last try.

Don't suppose anyone can make me feel positive or differently about this, I am glad I did the test as it will prepare me for the neg i get at the clinic tomorrow, OR can things turn around this late?

x


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you ElaineMcE! FR is a First Response pee stick, I don't know why but I wanted to see pink lines rather than a digital reading -although I will more than likely get through a fair few of those in the next couple of days too! 
Massive    for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Ulman, I think our posts just crossed. So sorry for your negative result this morning, I know its hard and you don't want to cling to false hope but I've read several posts on here about ladies testing negative the day before OTD and then going on to get a BFP on test day, sometimes the margins are really that slim.   for you x


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you lovelychops but i think my AF has reared it's ugly head this morning too  

thanks for the positivity though.

xx


----------



## Cazzy1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ulman...I'm so sorry to hear your news.   I know how you are feeling and no words can make you feel better but we're all here for you if you need us.

Lovelychops...I'm so excited for you I checked this morning and was a little worried when I didn't see your post! Good luck...I hope it is a smooth ride from here on for us both!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Many congrats to all the bfp's & lots of hugs for those with bfn's xxxxx

afm - not good news my bfp from mon is now a BFN 
clinic said my trigger must have stayed in my system even though 16 days after!! we are gutted.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Ask for a blood test, mejulie..


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to jump in but *mejulie* I am no expert but I am sure the trigger leaves earlier than that. I have just had a chemical pregnancy, hate that phrase, a miscarriage and I tested OTD and had a definate positive, 2 days later it was a faint positive, following two days went negative. The difference with mine was FET so no trigger. All I wanted to say was I hope the clinic are right and your trigger stayed a long time, if not then i am sorry for your loss xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

faithope - thanks for your response. i had spotting fri thats why i tested early & i feel it was implantation but then it stopped growing = chemical but my clinic said i was wrong & they dont do bloods. very helpful  x


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry ladies but what is a 'trigger'?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*ulman* The HCG shot that you take just before EC to mature the eggs 

*mejuile* How kind of your clinic  I am so sorry, I hope I haven't upset you by saying what I have


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Faithope - you havent upset me so sorry for your loss. its so sad sending you a big hug. xxx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

mejulie - how awful for you! I'm so sorry that you've had to go through that, your clinic sound hugely unhelpful and unsympathetic. Perhaps your GP might do a HCG test for you given the circumstances?    to you x


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

Me julie--- So so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time,but couldn''t you get a blood test done at you gps? just for piece of mind.
        
ulman and bubbadreams   

lovelychops,Swanage,Cazzy1  congrats to you,well done!!

to all those who are testing tommorrrow good luck and dont give up!!!


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies I got a   this morning and I'm over the moon xxxx
How r u all today xx


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Swanage,you beauty.... Details for us ladies in waiting...
Af symptoms?
Nausea?
Spotting sore (.y.)?
Twinges in ovaries?
Dragging in uterus?
That feeling of knowing?


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi well what I did notice was I didn't have as many as last cycle but heres what I noticed
Af pains and mood swings! yes
Nausea! Last time yes this time not yet 
Spotting? Last time yes this time not a drop 
Twinges in ovaries? Yes defiantly 
Dragging in uterus!? I thought it was af pains (feels the same)
Feeling of knowing? Well I did have permantly erect nipples for about four days and felt dizzy

Also last time I went of garlic which I love! This time the smell of bacon made me gag! so could be a sign xx


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Yay! Well done swanage - so pleased for you xx


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

juist a quick one Well done Swange ,Great News!!! xx


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

well done on the BFP!

I am beginning to HATE ivf And life in general.

how do we move on?!


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

For the ladies who are in the desperate place just now after BFN and questioning how life can get any worse and how will I ever go in my life without the prospect of ever having children?  Let me reassure you all you will find a strength you as yet you don't you have, I have and you will surprise yourself.
Having been through all of these thoughts during each failed cycle, 8 in total, you will somehow find happiness in other things in your life and appreciate all you have got even more because of the difficult journey you have been through. 
You might always have a longing and wonder about what it might be like to be a mum to your own child.

Never give up hope, we never know whats round the corner and for now enjoy life and try your very best to stay healthy.

AFM-am heading for histeroscopy on Mon before we even consider one final cycle.  My consultant is very much against immune testing and is of the opinion it could be the next big scandal after the PIP breast implants, so this will be our last investigation before making our decision.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Angel - hope you managed to get some rest.


Sa11en - good luck for today

Ottercops -  in my thoughts

Les - how was scan?

As for me I just got a BFP, still can't believe it. So girls I swear to god the aspirin did it.....

Elaine


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Elaine congrats Hun that's the best news!!   sit back and relax!! Let us know when you get your scan! Mines the 12 April so not to long   all is well and we see a gorgeous little heart beat xxxx


----------



## celilauren (Dec 3, 2007)

:-(((((((( plus mental amounts of pain with AF, plus mental amounts of sadness!! as soon as AF kicked in most symptoms went too, so feeling less insane and (.Y.) not so projectile, but gone white as a sheet and the pain of AF is so bad, had to take today off work and stay in bed, crying and writing and feeling wretched. Am soso happy for all BFPers!! so moving reading about everyone's stories, really want to say hopeful stuff to BFN lovelies, but just about scraping self off floor.... sending you all lots of love xxxx          
btw what is it with the testing early giving false positives and false negs, and negs that become positive etcetcetc, its so UNFAIR!!!  growl...


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

morning ladies,
congrats elaine 
Ceilauren so sorry

Swanage we have the same scan date lol the 2ww as now turned into a 3ww hope everyting isok and those little hearts are beating away happy xx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi beckster must be a good thing to have them on the same day!   my name is also Becky so let's hope it's a good sign!!  Have you worked out your due date yet! Going by my e/c date I should be November 30th xx


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Unless its multiples and then it's earlier...


----------



## imthebeckster (Sep 28, 2011)

lol how mad !
think edd is 26th nov or 5 th if  twins xxhow about you eliane


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

First December single, mid November twins...


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi ladies, just to let you know that there is a waiting for early scans thread over in pregnancy clubs here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279524.0


----------

